# T.S.S. Hobbies 2 Man Enduro Race Rules Aug 22



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

2 Man Enduro Race Rules Aug 22 

2 man enduro teams. The race will run for 3 hours, each team member will run on all 8 lanes. 8 minutes on 2 minutes off. 

All repairs will be done under green, you must finish with the same body and chassis that you started with. 

GT1 Body, JK Products Falcon 7 motor (model JK-30207) only, Any steel stamped chassis, no gear below chassis, .032 ground clearance, all cars must have a driver. 

Entry Fee $30.00 per team with a $5.00 driver fee for each driver. 

Min of 8 teams to run the race. Please email us with your team members if you are planning on attending. 

Lunch will be provided for all racers. 

Doors open at 9am 
Tech at 1pm 
Racing at 1:15 

Look forward to seeing you here! :wave:
This will be held on the Chris Dads Corner Climb Track www.tsshobbies.com 734 487-8410


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Any payout?


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

It will be a 50% payout and prizes from Sponsers to be announced.


----------

